# BOW shut down in the Lower Peninsula



## Lydia Lohrer (Sep 19, 2012)

If you didn't know already, you got the scoop here. They are officially no longer running BOW in the lower peninsula. I gave the scoop to Woods-N-Waters but I'm not sure if they ran it 

Sue Tabor's position has been cut due to lack of funding. 



Why do you think this is? How do you feel about it?


----------



## search48180 (Feb 11, 2012)

I am totally bummed to hear this. I attended the beginner pheasant hunt this last winter that Sue put together. I was looking forward to going again and taking my son with me this year. I am very sorry to hear that Sue has lost this position. Praying that God just has something better in mind.

Sue, thank you for putting together the pheasant hunt last winter. I now have a new 20 ga that my son and I shoot at Wayne County Sportsman's Club.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

That's BS ladies, sorry to hear that.


Besides Woods-n-Waters try sending the info to Michigan Outdoor news and MUCC also...

http://www.outdoornews.com/Michigan/Contact-Us/
http://www.mucc.org/who-we-are/staff/

How is the participation at events? Is it low, so low that it makes the cost prohibitive?
With so few programs out there for women it would seem this one, if it's well attended and creates a variety of new interests, would be a no brainer to support. The return on various license purchases like fishing, small game, deer, sold over the lifetime of the new participants would be a good investment...not to mention the sponsors listed on the DNR website:

*Thanks to these supporters of the Becoming an Outdoors-Woman Program.*


 Black Parrot Paddling, LLC 

 Demmer Center 

 Detroit Sportsmen Congress 

 Detroit Archers 

 Federal Premium Ammunition 

 Fly Girls 

 Great Lakes Outdoor Foundation 

 Heavner Canoe & Kayak Rental 

 Hiking Michigan 

 Michigan Fly Fishing Club 

 Michigan Shooting Centers 

 MMBA (Michigan Mountain Biking Association) 

 National Wild Turkey Federation

*Have they all dropped support too?

Maybe a letter writing, phone call and email campaign might pick up additional underwriter's like Bass Pro, Gander Mountain, Dunham's or Cabela's.*


----------



## Lydia Lohrer (Sep 19, 2012)

Hello,
I talked to Dennis Fox. He said that sponsors will be permitted to use the BOW logo if they want to keep teaching the program.

I think we could get someone on board. Unfortunately with four kids and two jobs I am not sure I'm the one for the job. I will be happy to give the effort press if someone does take up the cause. I can make it a Detroit Free Press article.

Please feel free to email me pictures or narratives of your experiences with the BOW program and I will see about using them for an article. 

Lydia


----------

